# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  Evile's 3D models

## eViLe_eAgLe

I've started to get into modelling a-lot recently, thanks to my game design class.
They have been mostly sci-fi things lately. As soon as I get around to installing Maya on my computer at home; i'll start making myself some of my own objects for battle-maps.

----------


## Domino44

Cool! The first ship reminds me of Serenity from firefly! Love it!

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

I likely already uploaded some of these, but oh well.
I did some more.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

An update on one of them, finally started giving textures.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Was working on some regular medieval objects, it took only a little bit, and if I have time from my regular stuff, i'll finish it and post the top down render.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

I finished them, textured them and so here they are; Top down and side views as well, for anyone that wants to use them.
They're completely free, you can use them for anything.

Attachment 64341
Attachment 64338
Attachment 64339

Attachment 64340

If you want a higher resolution, or a different shot, just tell me.

----------


## madcowchef

These are fun, thanks for sharing.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Not a 3D model, but this is the game me and two other people are working on.
Everything art-wise you see was done by me, except the two planets in the background; those were done by the other artist.

The explosions I've made also look pretty.

----------


## jtougas

WOW... This is great.  repped  :Smile:

----------


## Jorasha

Nice work man

----------


## RedKettle

Pretty neat spaceships! Do any have interiors? Also, about how long do these take, if you don't mind me asking?

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

> Pretty neat spaceships! Do any have interiors? Also, about how long do these take, if you don't mind me asking?


No interiors sadly, probably no interiors until I eventually start the rogue traders game i've been planning.
As for how long it they took, for just the basic model and lighting, it didn't take that long, what I initially did was make about ten basic parts that could be used in conjunction and used that to make most of the models. Then I put them together and after that it was really just an hour of thinking about what would look better, and making new parts so that it looked more unique. I haven't really done a whole lot of textures for them, so I can't comment on that.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

A late update of some recent stuff i've been doing.

----------


## jkat718

Wow, Evile, those are fantastic! I have two questions: 1.) What program are you using for your models? and 2.) Will these models get colored?

Also... *BONK*

*EDIT:*
Never mind about the rep, I've already given you some.  :Very Happy:  Have a like instead.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

> Wow, Evile, those are fantastic! I have two questions: 1.) What program are you using for your models? and 2.) Will these models get colored?
> 
> Also... *BONK*
> 
> *EDIT:*
> Never mind about the rep, I've already given you some.  Have a like instead.


To answer your questions, I use Maya and only a small amount of them will get colored for my game that i'm making in my spare time, the ones that will probably get colored are the low poly one that is the very first, although i'll probably end up redoing it again, as it seems too cartoonish for the game.

Oh, and thank you for the like. 
Next week i'll post some of the sci-fi stuff I've been working on, I just don't have it around at the moment.

----------


## jkat718

> Oh, and thank you for the like. 
> Next week i'll post some of the sci-fi stuff I've been working on, I just don't have it around at the moment.


No problem.  :Smile:  And I'm looking forward to the sci-fi update!

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

And so here it is, a space station.
I had others, but they're really not that good and I made them quite quick so i'd rather not show them.

----------


## Katto

Add more details e_e, it will take more time , but it is worth it.
The classic way is to bake a high poly to a low poly mesh, but with the space station in your last post you could directly paint on a normal map or use preset height maps from zbrush or other resources and convert them to a normal map.
Hey, and have a look at the scale  :Smile:

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

> Add more details e_e, it will take more time , but it is worth it.
> The classic way is to bake a high poly to a low poly mesh, but with the space station in your last post you could directly paint on a normal map or use preset height maps from zbrush or other resources and convert them to a normal map.
> Hey, and have a look at the scale


Normally I would do it, but that one was for a class project I was doing so I had to finish it quickly. The space station that is, the others are merely for modelling practice, i'll eventually get around to texturing them, but I want to practice modelling first some more.

I use maya if you were wondering, and i'm still somewhat new to mapping UV's, so textures scare me ever so slightly  :Surprised: 

Edit: I was looking at your posts and saw the modo post - do you use it? Would you consider it better than maya? I've been looking at it for a little while and it seems like modo is quite popular for modelling and game asset creation.

----------


## Katto

I use modo and I am very happy with it.
I've tried a lot of modelers/renderers that are available and were affordable for a hobbyist, except 3DS Max, Cinema 4D and Maya because of the price, so I can`t tell anything about the 3 programs.

With modo you get a full CG package, which has a few weaknesses (sculpting, animation), but a strong modeler and renderer. Since it is a "young" program it improves every year and you are not forced to update to every new version.
Have a look at many free training videos here and for modeling here.

Laying out UV's is a pain and there are many pits you can run into, so my advice is to learn it at an early stage where the models are quite simple.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

My brother challenged me to see who makes the best log cabin / house, needless to say I accepted.
This also includes the surrounding areas - just haven't gotten to them yet; the deadline is sunday, and as with all my fully done objects, this one will be completed and rendered in top down for people who wish to use it.

----------


## jkat718

Nice, Evile! Looks cozy.  :Smile:

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Here's the topdown textured version like I said, there will probably be another one with snow, but until then, here.



If you want it in a higher resolution, just ask.
I've also been working on an axe that's finished, i'll post it later though.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

Haven't updated in a while, so here's one of the better projects I made for digipen!

Download here.

Have some pictures from the editor

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

I've entered a skillsusa contest for an interactive app, we have got the A-okay to enter state.
Have some pictures of the game, right now it's only a puzzle, later on there will be combat. That's probably when i'll post it here.


One of the puzzles



A test level for assets.

Edit: Forgive the white bottom border, it seems like I didn't know it was there.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

I made a sword for a game.

----------


## lonewriter

I like these. I've never tried maya, I started with blender because it's free then I tried max but didn't like the interface. I've been using lightwave for years. I've built a couple of simple meshes but I mainly render.

----------


## eViLe_eAgLe

> I like these. I've never tried maya, I started with blender because it's free then I tried max but didn't like the interface. I've been using lightwave for years. I've built a couple of simple meshes but I mainly render.


Thank you, and you just jogged my memory of something I forgot to post from last year, mainly because it was never finished.

It's called a game of tanks and all the buildings were made to be modular so anything can be created from them, atleast roughly.

----------

